
Chronic pain: Antidepressants not painkillers recommended - onetimemanytime
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-53649189
======
LatteLazy
Given the serious side effects, lack of long term study, low efficacy and
issues with discontinuation around SSRIs, I look forwards to seeing the
justifications for this and the clinical results the decision is based on.

~~~
onetimemanytime
painkillers have their own issues too.

~~~
LatteLazy
Yeah, though it's worth noting they were talking about paracetamol and
ibuprofen, not diamorphine...

